# Small red mark appeared above on my cat's "eyebrow."



## Expendable (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi, this is my first post here. I really hope you guys can help me!

This evening, I noticed my cat had somehow gotten a small-ish red dot above her right eye, where her eyebrow would be. The hair around it seems to be bald, making it much more visible. The bald spot is roughly half a centimeter; the actual red dot in the middle is about the size of a pin-head. I did not notice this earlier than this evening. When I touch the apparent cut/bump, she does not flinch, aside from closing her eye slightly (which is normal). I do believe the "cut" is a bump, but very slight. 

I'm really worried about her, she means the world to me. Have any of you ever experienced something similar to this? Is it something to worry about?

I have included three high-res pictures of the "wound." I'd really appreciate some quick answers, I'm very worried.

http://imgur.com/x6mB7.jpg
http://imgur.com/UDck2.jpg
http://imgur.com/o5Qpe.jpg


Thank you.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi and welcome!
First of all, she's _lovely_!
It looks like she just knicked herself on something to me. Does she go outside?
If it doesn't swell or start to ooze, and she is acting normal, I would just keep an eye on it. If it gets worse or doesn't go away in a few days, I'd get it checked by the vet.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Expendable (Jun 18, 2009)

nanook said:


> Hi and welcome!
> First of all, she's _lovely_!
> It looks like she just knicked herself on something to me. Does she go outside?
> If it doesn't swell or start to ooze, and she is acting normal, I would just keep an eye on it. If it gets worse or doesn't go away in a few days, I'd get it checked by the vet.
> Hope that helps!


Nope, she doesn't go outside--she's actually afraid of the outside [and doors]; however, a cat-entusiast I met on a different website (reddit.com) seems to think it might just be a zit, which I'm hoping is true! I'm going to monitor it over the next few days, hopefully it'll get better. If it does not, I'm going to bring her to a vet to get it looked at.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry, no advice, but I just wanted to say she's gorgeous!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi, she's a beautiful Tortoiseshell kitty. I think it looks like she bump/scraped it on something. Since you said it doesn't appear to be painful, I would just keep an eye on it and make sure it doesn't get worse/spread. Any changes that are not towards the "good" end of the stick, I'd take her for an exam to have it professionally checked out. I don't think that will be necessary, most cats heal pretty quickly from minor injuries like these. It is just best to keep an eye on it and notice any negative changes so you can take quick action and prevent it from getting unmanageable.
heidi

ps...welcome to CF!


----------



## batesy2000 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi, I was just wondering what the result was after the vet or if it cleared up at all. Our 1yr old cat has got one exactly the same in the same spot as your cat and I wanted to see what it could be before I went to the vets as very concerned.

Thanks


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

She could have also just cut herself while she was grooming if her dew claws are too long. Mine has done that before. 

You can try cleaning it with Chlorhexidine Wipes (antiseptic) which you can get at your vet. It is quite small, so it probably isn't necessary.


----------

